# I Cannot Weld?



## paulkane1 (15 Sep 2019)

I have just built my work bench,for router/tablesaw etc,its heavy enough,I need to attach 4 self levelling brackets ,I have the idea in my head ,what would be a good strong leveller,made with angle-iron,and,a lead screw,as,I cannot weld,is there a really strong glue/substance,that will stick iron plate back to back,and,be secure,all help appreciated.

Paul


----------



## sunnybob (15 Sep 2019)

Unless youre wheeling this bench all over the place, why do you need self levelling feet?


----------



## paulkane1 (15 Sep 2019)

The bench is made ,my floor is uneven,and I have my bench on castors to move around my workshop,I need to compensate the unevenness of my floor


----------



## marcros (15 Sep 2019)

What is the bench made from?

I made a large bench from timber. In the end grain of each leg I epoxied in a beefy nut (M12 maybe, it was a while back). Into this i screwed a dome headed bolt with 2 nuts which allowed height adjustment. On the floor was a hockey puck, drilled with a forstner bit to a depth of an inch or so. 

This setup was intended to reduce vibration a bit for a large. But it is solid as a rock so I would use it again for another bench. The hockey pucks were from sports direct I think and are a cheap and convenient lump of rubber.


----------



## paulkane1 (15 Sep 2019)

My workstation is made of wood


----------



## marcros (15 Sep 2019)

here is a similar idea. http://dans-woodshop.blogspot.com/2012/ ... rk-ii.html

I used a double nut so that it was locked in place. I don't think that I used the hex connector, but the principle is the same.


----------



## Rich C (15 Sep 2019)

Epoxy will stick iron plate. Get one designed for metal, they're often a bit stronger. 2500 psi from a good bond is achievable, that would be more than strong enough assuming your plate is half a square inch or more.


----------



## novocaine (16 Sep 2019)

Until vibration and movement induced fatigue sets in, at which point the glue is the weakest link. 

bolts. if you can't weld, adjust the design so you can use bolts. 

or cut it all out and make sure it's perfect, then take it to a local fabricators and get them to do the welds, they will charge by the inch plus set up but for what sounds like less than 10" of weld they shouldn't cost the earth. 

sorry for being the downer on this.


----------

